# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  IYO - yogurt Ý đích thực tại Việt Nam - Quán kem ở Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *IYO ITALIAN  YOGURT*
> 
> _232 Trần Hưng Đạo, P.NguyễnCư Trinh, Q.1.
> 
> ĐT: 08 3920 4741
> 
> Website: IYO - Frozen Yogurt_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán IYO ITALIAN  YOGURT_


*Xuất hiện từ cuối năm 2009 đến nay, hệ thống IYO là hệ thống Yogurt tự chọn lớn nhất tại TP.HCM. IYO đã có 6 cửa hàng và vừa mới khai trương cửa hàng thứ 7 tại 232 Trần Hưng Đạo, P. Nguyễn Cư Trinh, Q.1.*

Bước chân vào IYO, bạn sẽ một không gian được trang trí rất hiện đại trẻ trung với các trang thiết bị nội thất phần lớn được nhập khẩu từ Châu Âu, nhưng vẫn mang lại cảm giác thoải mái và ấm cúng do cách thiết kế cực kỳ gần gũi với thiên nhiên.



Những chiếc lá đặc trưng trên trần kết hợp với băng ghế dài uốn lượn cùng những chiếc ghế nhựa trong suốt đem lại cảm giác như trong thế giới nước.





 Tầng 1 có một cảm giác tĩnh lặng và thanh bình với khoảng sân rợp mát phía trước và không gian trong nhà êm ái bởi ghế sopha và ánh sáng dịu nhẹ. Nơi đây rất thích hợp trở thành nơi để teen tổ chức họp mặt, sinh nhật.
Yogurt kem phong cách tự chọn tuy không quá mới lạ với teen, nhưng chỉ duy nhất tại IYO, các bạn mới có thể được thưởng thức yogurt kem đích thực. Sự thành công của IYO bắt nguồn từ nguồn nguyên liệu yayogurt ua nhập khẩu 100% từ Ý, được biết có đến hơn 100 mùi yogurt được thay đổi luân phiên.

Không chỉ có yogurt kem mà tất cả các sản phẩm còn lại của quán bao gồm hệ thống café và thức ăn luôn được kiểm tra theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế nghiêm ngặt. Khách hàng  có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm về vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm.



Các bước “cho ra lò” một ly yogurt.
Sự khác biệt lớn nhất của yogurt kem IYO với các sản phẩm yogurt khác trên thị trường chính là độ chua tự nhiên từ men yogurt tự nhiên của Ý, độ dịu ngọt của sữa tươi đã tách béo (chỉ có 2% chất béo) tạo nên độ mềm, xốp và dẻo rất đặc trưng không thể tìm thấy ở bất cứ nơi nào khác.



Những li yogurt thơm ngon hấp dẫn.
Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng sẽ choáng ngợp và vô cùng thích thú khi sở hữu một ly kem đẹp mắt được décor từ topping (những thức ăn kèm phủ trên bề mặt yogurt ) được đánh giá là chất lượng nhất, phong phú nhất do được nhập từ nước ngoài và được chăm chút rất công phu. Chủ quán cho biết có đến hơn 200 loại topping để kết hợp bao gồm trái cây tươi, thạch, hạt khô, sôcôla, nước sốt, cốm, ngũ cốc ...





Hơn 200 loại topping phong phú và đẹp mắt.
Ngoài các món yogurt kem buffet, IYO còn phục vụ bánh crepe, nước ép trái cây và thức ăn (pizza, mì Ý...) theo phong cách phương Tây ngon tuyệt.



Cơm gà, bánh Crepe, sandwich.



Một bữa ăn thịnh soạn.



Phô mai tẩm bột chiên giòn béo ngậy cũng là "đặc sản" của IYO.



> *IYO ITALIAN  YOGURT*
> 
> _232 Trần Hưng Đạo, P.NguyễnCư Trinh, Q.1.
> 
> ĐT: 08 3920 4741
> 
> Website: IYO - Frozen Yogurt_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán IYO ITALIAN  YOGURT_



Cùng khám phá các *quán kem ngon ở Sài Gòn* - *quan kem ngon o Sai Gon*

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

nhà hàng đẹp thía

----------


## Amp21

Cửa hàng này rộng dãi thoáng thật 
Mình thích ăn yo-yogurt lắm

----------


## jhonnyboy

Màu sắc mình bắt mắt đã muốn ăn roài  :love struck:

----------

